# Pentax K-1000



## SlySniper (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello!

Well, after about 2 weeks of searching for a good student camera for my photography class, I finally landed a deal!  Or at least I think it's a good deal...


Here is the eBay auction I bought it from:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7573716426&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


Most other ones were selling for over $120 without a flash.

I don't really have any pictures of it because it hasn't really arrived yet.  LoL.   But, as soon as it does, I show you some pictures of it.

Any comments about the price of it??


*Thanks for reading!:thumbup: *


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 18, 2005)

Great deal dude!

That vivitar 283 is good! And the K1000 is also of course. I'd be happy to win that.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent buy! Good for you, congrats!


----------



## df3photo (Dec 18, 2005)

not a bad price... Ive had to tear into those cameras many of times when i was a photo tech... there a nice learning camera and pretty durable. Ive had the shutter stick abit but the bottom comes off with afew screws and you can fiddle around with the sprockets inside and get it back to the norm with out much problem or many tools, just linning up teeth... 
 the flash isnt bad either, i have a similar one and have worked with those before. a good photographers flash... one thats going to be used.... you can also find nice quantum power packs and cords that adapt to the battery slots keeps you shooting longer...
 good buy!


----------



## Lol999 (Dec 19, 2005)

You got a bargain! In the UK the camera alone can fetch £100. Plus you can now pick up some cheap Pentax fit lenses to get going. Nice learning tool. I take it you decided against the Promaster?

Lol


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol999 said:
			
		

> You got a bargain! In the UK the camera alone can fetch £100. Plus you can now pick up some cheap Pentax fit lenses to get going. Nice learning tool. I take it you decided against the Promaster?
> 
> Lol


 
Well, I was originally going to take the ProMaster and I was betting on it on eBay.  It was only around $30 but someone outbid me at the LAST second and I lost it.  I was really mad, but, life has to go on.  And I saw this eBay auction and I was amazed and bought it immediately.


----------



## TheCanonMan (Dec 19, 2005)

did you look at that kids feedback ? i would have **** my self if he had won


----------



## ThomThomsk (Dec 19, 2005)

I had a K1000 and regret trading it in. Its really solid and mine went, literally, around the world with me, up mountains and glaciers. The only time I felt it was too solid was on my honeymoon, when I was helping my wife get up on a really steep hill in Edinburgh and it swung around on the stap and hit her in the head. You really know it when a K1000 hits you in the head (so she told me anyway...).

Interesting to see what price they go for now.


----------



## Lol999 (Dec 19, 2005)

It is a legendary performer. camera AND wife pacifier:mrgreen:


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 19, 2005)

TheCanonMan said:
			
		

> did you look at that kids feedback ? i would have **** my self if he had won


 
LoL.  It is my brothers account.  Long ago, he told me that he bid on something and forgot to pay for it.  So ya...


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey guys!

Got some GREAT news! Instead of getting ONE camera, I got TWO!! WOOO!

First one is the *Pentax K-1000.* The second one is the *Minolta SR-T 101.*

Well, the Pentax we got off of eBay but the Minolta came from my uncle. We didn't even know he had one until we told him that we bought one of eBay. So, he said I could keep it because he has no use for it and I'm his only grandson.

Here are pictures of both cameras:







*Minolta SR-T 101*






*Pentax K-1000*





I also got a tripod, leather cases for each, flash, straps, and regular 50mm lenses.

Well, right now I prefer the Minolta over the Pentax for some reason. But I am unsure of which I will bring to photography class. Maybe I will sell one of them to a student who dosen't have one.

If any one wants more pictures, I'd be more than happy to shoot some more pictues.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 29, 2005)

*I have the exact same Vivitar Flash!!!!!!!!  That is, the one on the Minolta because I just realized they're both Vivitar 

*Very cool! I want your cameras! Then I'll have 3 35mm, 1 med format (Holga) and my Digital Rebel next week!


----------



## usayit (Dec 30, 2005)

Awsome buy!!!!  I've got a few K1000's in my Pentax collection and both those flashes.  The 2800 flash accompanies my Pentax ME all the time and Vivitar 283 is well known to be a great unit.  It was so good that it is still sold today.   Such a nice back to basics camera that brings out creativity without all the fuss.  Enjoy!

All that good quality inexpensive K-mount manual lenses available used is a big plus too.


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 30, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> *I have the exact same Vivitar Flash!!!!!!!!  That is, the one on the Minolta because I just realized they're both Vivitar *
> 
> Very cool! I want your cameras! Then I'll have 3 35mm, 1 med format (Holga) and my Digital Rebel next week!


 
Cool.  I guess the Vivitar flashes are very popular.



			
				usayit said:
			
		

> Awsome buy!!!! I've got a few K1000's in my Pentax collection and both those flashes. The 2800 flash accompanies my Pentax ME all the time and Vivitar 283 is well known to be a great unit. It was so good that it is still sold today. Such a nice back to basics camera that brings out creativity without all the fuss. Enjoy!
> 
> All that good quality inexpensive K-mount manual lenses available used is a big plus too.


 
Do you know if the Minolta takes K-mount lenses?  If not, what kinds of lenses does the Minolta take?

Thanks


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2005)

Minolta has their own mount and series of lenses.  I found this page to be pretty useful:

http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/MinoltaSRT101.html


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow, that is helpful.  Thanks a lot usayit! :thumbup:


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 1, 2006)

Congratulations on a couple of excellent choices there - both are pretty solid and reliable, and I think the Minolta has DOF preview. The lenses you've got there are both famously good; I have that Pentax 50mm myself and it's easily my favourite lens. There are billions (almost) of K-mount lenses around, and both they and Minolta mount lenses can be picked up ridiculously cheap used, especially since AFAIK the lenses for the older Minolta cameras can't be used on any of the newer autofocus or digital Minolta models, and are therefore doing the rounds on the second-hand market (although it's extremely annoying for me as an owner of a modern AF Minolta who can't find _any_ good prime lenses for it!)

You certainly got a bargain there. A few years back I got myself a Pentax P30 for about the same price, and while it's a great camera it's not quite as well-built or simply as classy as a K1000. What's more, I had to buy another, different model (P30t) as well since the first one didn't have a thread for a shutter release! As for the Minolta, well I'd say 'free' is quite a bargain too  Once again, congratulations! _I am insanely jealous..._ :mrgreen:


----------



## Don Allison (Jan 2, 2006)

Actually, it is a fair deal. The K-1000 is a great camera, but the 50mm/F2 is a so/so lens and not in the league of the lengendary F1.4. But go ahead and enjoy and shoot...and don't forget, you can always use the lens and any other lens you purchase for the K1000 on the D line of Pentax digital cameras.


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 3, 2006)

If by so/so you mean not as good as a 1.4, well yeah . It's hardly a bad lens, and I still prefer it to all my other 50mms. Plus from what I've seen K1000s don't often come with 1.4s in that condition for that price.


----------

